# Silver Dun Bar?



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

I was told she's silver dun bar, but the beige/tannish color showing on her wings is strange.
Have no idea of parentage.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Looks dilute with dirty or brown.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Is that the same as dun?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Dun is dilute black. Saying silver dun bar is like calling a blue bar a blue black bar. In "blue bar" we're not saying the bars are blue they are black but the body is blue. The same rule/system applies to silver bar. The bars are dun but the body is silver so it's a silver bar.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

So is dun the same as silver?

And why are you considered a "matriarch" instead of "patriarch"?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Because this forum is full of silliness, set in there ways. There's been a few threads on it.

Dun is dilute blue spread

Silver is to dun as blue is to black


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The forum system doesn't discriminate sexes so they would have to manually go in and change the people who say they are male, to patriarch. It goes by number of posts and they had to pick one or the other I guess.

Anyhoo, it looks like a silver bar to me. I've seen dilute blues get those off colored feathers before and they usually moult out.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hehe, That's funny, It doesn't discriminate sexes yet us males get called matriarch haha. Maybe one could select something on their profile after membership is accepted to change it. But really, who cares about that, It doesn't offend me, its only a silly label.


----------

